# Ice Off



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Any rumors out there yet to the status of ice off at the Berry or Schofield?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I went past scofield a couple of weeks ago & there was a little open water at the end. Im sure its not ice off yet, but im sure there is a bit of open water by now


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Check out the post from a few days ago about ice fishing the Berry... looks like its gonna be a while! Not to mention it's snowing again! Dammit!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Scofield iced off around April 7 in 2007, and around May 8 last year. It seems that this year has been pretty cold but maybe not as cold as last year. So I predict that Scofield will ice off around the first of May. I don't keep track of Strawberry because it doesn't contain any trout that fight.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice matador! haha The berry lost its ice on May 13th last year.

Here are my predictions.
Scofield April 24th
Strawberry May 5th


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Me and the hubby went by there last weekend and there were still people ice fishing on it last Friday. May be a little while before ice-off.


this latest storm I'm sure hasn't helped either..I tell you there aint no way you would find me out on the ice this late..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Surely someone made it to scofield this weekend! Any news?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Surely someone made it to scofield this weekend! Any news?


Ya I was there yesterday, still froze up solid. I think its going to be a while. Still looked like some thick stuff. There was a open spot by the first state park you come to that was about 25 feet out, but other than that it was hard.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Surely someone made it to scofield this weekend! Any news?
> ...


Thanks for the word Stevo!! I'm still going Saturday and with temps near 80 this week I think i'll see some open water.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I haven't gotten the DWR's schedule for de-icing the lakes in Utah, but you can read about last year's schedule here

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5069&p=60295#p60295


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I haven't gotten the DWR's schedule for de-icing the lakes in Utah, but you can read about last year's schedule here
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5069&p=60295#p60295


Pez, you kill me.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

My favorite time to hit the Berry is when the edges just start to open up and you can cast on to the ice and reel in a couple of cranks and drop it in the water...haven't had time to drive up yet and look for myself so I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Drove by on Saturday. Still a lot of ice, but there was evidence of thin edges. By Saturday, I'd suspect that there will be some open water around the ladders (some) and the shallow bays might have a little bit.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

El Matador said:


> Scofield iced off around April 7 in 2007, and around May 8 last year. It seems that this year has been pretty cold but maybe not as cold as last year. So I predict that Scofield will ice off around the first of May. I don't keep track of Strawberry because it doesn't contain any trout that fight.


My sentiments exactly! Strawberry's cutts are worthless and weak. Now the rainbows......


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am guessing DC and Jordanelle are all open by now, right?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

yup dc and the nelle have been open for a couple weeks


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice matador! haha The berry lost its ice on May 13th last year.
> 
> Here are my predictions.
> Scofield April 24th
> Strawberry May 5th


Daaanng I'm good! haha
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=15930&start=20


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I was up to Strawberry yesterday. The ice is melting rapidly. It was +/- 24 inches thick on Saturday, once last weeks storms ended. Yesterday, however, it was down to about 14-16 inches and the top layers of ice were rapidly melting into slush. The edges were still solid, but that likely will soon change. The amount of ice that melted while we were there was probably 2-3 inches. Today was even hotter. It really won't be long now up there before ice off. The ladders usually goes first, and I would bet it would be close even now. Ice fishing is definitely over. (at least for me) Time for bassin and a little fly flinging.

We had a respectable day ice fishing, however the fish were in different locations from recent trips and weren't biting as hard. The fish are ready for ice off too.


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

Any new reports on the Berry ice condition.....?


----------



## tofat (Dec 11, 2007)

Went passed Scofield today and I couldn't belive the ice is still covering most of the lake..just the ends at the first campground and the end towards the town are open...the ice still looks kinda thick in some spots and real wet in others...it was early in the morning...maybe one more week......


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice matador! haha The berry lost its ice on May 13th last year.
> 
> Here are my predictions.
> Scofield April 24th
> Strawberry May 5th


 -Ov- 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Supposed to be high fifties all week up there. I'll be up there first thing Saturday morning so I'll get a fresh ice report and post it when I come down. Who knows, could be all gone by then. 8)


----------

